# dont know what to do



## ThatGuy (Jul 29, 2010)

Im sorry I shouldnt have bothered all you guys. The only one who can figure it out is me


----------



## jeffreygropp (Jun 9, 2010)

You didn't address the major question: Why do you want to leave?


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

Leave her so she can find a real man to love her...there it's simple!!


----------

